# SAMBA error: Abort trap: 6



## fbsd_fuse (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello,

I've got a FreeBSD 8 machine, running on ZFS. I had Samba 3.3.7 installed from ports, set up and running perfectly.

Then I rebuilt world (RELENG_8) and installed (all done properly). FreeBSD is working perfectly, other ports run perfectly (i.e. Apache) but Samba is failing.


```
# smbcontrol 
Abort trap: 6
# /usr/local/sbin/swat
Abort trap: 6
# /usr/local/sbin/smbd  
Abort trap: 6
# /usr/local/sbin/nmbd 
Abort trap: 6

# pkg_info | grep samba
samba-3.3.7         A free SMB and CIFS client and server for UNIX
```


There's a few entries in the logs, but nothing recent or helpful...


```
# date
Sun Oct  4 19:13:39 EST 2009

# tail -2 /var/log/samba/log.smbd 
[2009/10/04 00:43:12,  0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_connect(103)
  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost:631 - Connection refused

# tail -2 /var/log/samba/log.nmbd 
[2009/10/04 00:46:56,  0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(71)
  Got SIGTERM: going down...

# tail -2 /var/log/samba/log.swat 
[2009/10/04 09:25:20,  0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_connect(103)
  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost:631 - Connection refused
```

There's nothing in /var/log/messages either.

I've rebuilt Samba from ports, and rebuilt all of its dependencies. No errors, everything installs. The smb.conf is sound, I've even moved it to try to trigger a different error. No dice.

Any ideas?

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## organick (Oct 6, 2009)

hi,
i have the very same problem with a i386-freebsd-8-rc1-ufs samba server since oct 4 OS update.

hope to get asap further info and/or work-around to resolve that.


----------



## fbsd_fuse (Oct 6, 2009)

Ah, well good to know it's not just me. Such is life with pre-release code hey?

Can someone point me in the right direction for where I should report this? I'm sure it's something the people looking after the 8.0 release would like to know.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## organick (Oct 6, 2009)

http://security.freebsd.org/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-09:14.devfs.asc
http://security.freebsd.org/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-09:05.null.asc

While extremely rare, certain applications may rely on mapping memory
at address 0. Careful testing is advised when enabling this feature
when using virtual machines, emulation technologies, and older a.out
format binaries.

The feature is disabled by default in FreeBSD 7 and lower, and must be
enabled by setting the sysctl(8) variable security.bsd.map_at_zero to
0.  In FreeBSD 8 and later feature is enabled by default.

Perhaps,
sysctl security.bsd.map_at_zero="1"
might be of help?


----------



## fbsd_fuse (Oct 7, 2009)

Solved! That command did it!


```
sysctl security.bsd.map_at_zero="1"
```

Thanks organick, you've made my NAS box useful again. Very insightful help, much appreciated.

Aaron


----------

